# phpmyadmin install problem



## rloc (Jul 20, 2010)

I am running Freebsd 8.0 release p3 and have just successfully installed Apache22, MySql and PHP. 

When I attempt to install phpmyadmin I get this after "make install"


```
/usr/local/bin/automake-1.0 --gnu version mismatch. This is Automake 1.10 but the definition used by AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE comes from Automake 
1.10.1. You should recreate aclocal.m4 with aclocal and run automake again.
```

I have been installing many ports during the last few days without any problem so I don't understand what has gone wrong with automake.

Despite a lot of Googling I can't find a simple explanation of what this means and how to rectify it.

I have used the "freebsdmadeeasy" tutorials throughout this process and I have managed to solve out all of the problems I have encountered so far but this has me stumped.

Any ideas would be much appreciated


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2010)

Reinstall devel/automake110. That should be 1.10.1.


----------



## rloc (Jul 20, 2010)

*Fixed!!!*

Thank you SirDice, that did very nicely...

I was mislead by the port title automake 110 - mistakenly I assumed it would be version 1.10.

I will now read distinfos rather more carefully from now on.

regards

Robert


----------

